# Mitt Romney is an Ass clown



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

http://news.bostonherald.com/localPolitics/view.bg?articleid=118194


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2005)

Wait until we have a few years of Governor Reilly, then re-think that statement.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> Wait until we have a few years of Governor Reilly, then re-think that statement.


Could it be any worse?


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2005)

Three words......details & Quinn Bill. Both are in jeopardy if Reilly gets elected.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Delta784 said:


> Three words......details & Quinn Bill. Both are in jeopardy if Reilly gets elected.


How do you figure that? Do you know Reilly or his position on those items? Unions have the inside scoop that he is for them and he won't touch them.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Maybe my view is off... but I always saw Reilly as someone FOR the Police.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Reilly is a F$%#ing TOOL ! ! ! ! ! 
That just what we need a one party system in this state. Keep voting liberal demorats into office. Then bitch about how fucked up this state is.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2005)

Wolfman said:


> Ignore Delta. Someone who manages to be off-track so often surely must be doing it for sport.


Coming from someone whose agency just rejected an almost 20% pay increase, that's classic.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

> MY agency? I'm self-employed.


Hey Wolfman, how's the TV repair business going. I'm looking to get one fixed. Let me know, i'll stop by your shop. :mrgreen:


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Wolfman said:


> Sure, bring it around, I'll have your reruns of the Golden Girls back before you know it. Bea Arthur, mmmmmmmmmmmmm.


Oh yeah, I just saw her on the season finale of "Curb your enthusiasm" on HBO. I can't believe I know who she is. It's my dispatcher's fault, watching the re-runs at 5:30 am. :-\"


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2005)

Wolfman said:


> MY agency? I'm self-employed.


Let me get this straight....you're not even a cop, and you're trying to shit on me?

Oh, it just gets better......


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

I'm a Professional Football Coach. Does that make me a Cop? In Massachusetts, we are sworn in as Deputy Constable Special State Police Auxiliaries!


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2005)

j809 said:


> How do you figure that? Do you know Reilly or his position on those items? Unions have the inside scoop that he is for them and he won't touch them.


I know of a union called SPAM. They have a story of a candidate that was for them.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

MSP75 said:


> I know of a union called SPAM. They have a story of a candidate that was for them.


Get out!! I just paid $50.00 on eBay for a window decal that had that same name on it; SPAM... Its my ace in the hole... 8)


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2005)

Wolfman said:


> I never said I was a cop,


You certainly gave me that impression.



Wolfman said:


> and yes, I am shitting on you.


No, you're _trying_ to shit on me, and you're not doing a very good job. You tried to shoot from the hip in the SPAM sticker thread, and succeeded only in shooting yourself in the foot. Do keep trying, though, it's very amusing.

BTW....every other discussion board I belong to takes a very dim view of moderators and administrators personally attacking members. I guess that's okay here? As I said, do keep trying, I'm just curious.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I don’t know what Reilly will bring to the LE community, but for rank and file, tax-paying MA citizens, he will be a nightmare...

He is a true socialist, there is no question about that.. If you doubt that fact, explain to me why he is for in-State tuition for illegal aliens.... That is abominable. No, its beyond abominable, its unfathomable and un-Constitutional. The chief LE officer in the commonwealth wants to provide a new entitlement to a criminal class.. I throw my hands up - I am dumbfounded... I can promise you this; you will see Mass state taxes rise, you will see more and more entitlements created, if your not a cop, you will see your 2cd amendment rights eroded even more than they already are. And you will see more businesses in mass escape to higher ground. In other words; Bienvenu New Hampshire!! We take all of the ex-pat Taxachusens, and they enjoy a quality of life they hitherto have been deprived of...


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Who isn't an Ass Clown?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Or, what is an "Ass Clown" exactly????


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

KozmoKramer said:


> Or, what is an "Ass Clown" exactly????


a very funny proctologist


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Well said Wolfman, I finally got my retro check from the State for 2000-2002 and it was Romney that vetoed it every time. The Democratic leadership made sure we got our money finally.


----------



## fjmas1976 (Aug 27, 2005)

Wolfman said:


> I'll "attack" whoever I please. If it offends you, go ahead and whine about it. I really don't care about your feelings, maybe the moderator on your Care Bear Forum will lend a shoulder for you to cry on.
> 
> Back on topic, Romney is not a man to be trusted. His calculated moves and manipulations have not been for the benefit of the citizens of the Commonwealth but instead serve only to further his own personal goals and aspirations. He goes abroad into other states and publicly disparages Massachusetts. He turns a cold shoulder to those who supported him and undermines the traditional roles and responsibilities that have been the foundations of law enforcement in this state for many, many years. As a venture capitalist, he has made his fortune by moving in, dismantling, busting up, cashing out, and moving on. He is a political locust, and we are but a landing spot on the way to Washington.
> 
> He draws no salary, and we most certainly have gotten what we pay for.


 :L:


----------



## FedCop (Sep 26, 2004)

Maybe I am missing something.....the Democrats are the people who created the Quinn Bill. After all, Quinn is a Democrat! Secondly, if you think things are screwed-up in this state under the Democrats, perhaps you should take note on what is going on nationwide under Republican rule? I don't agree with Reilly's position allowing "border jumpers" to attend college free-of-charge, but what about Bush breaking the law and allowing for warrantless spying on American soil? Think objectively and stop giving a free pass to politicians with an (R) designation after their name!


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2005)

Wolfman said:


> I'll "attack" whoever I please. If it offends you, go ahead and whine about it. I really don't care about your feelings, maybe the moderator on your Care Bear Forum will lend a shoulder for you to cry on.


Try reading for comprehension.

I invited you, not once, but twice, to keep trying to shit on me. I find it very amusing & entertaining, and I'm more than glad to debate you on any subject you choose. I was merely asking if this board abided by the unwritten rules of every other discussion board I've seen. You've more than answered my question.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2005)

FedCop said:


> Maybe I am missing something.....the Democrats are the people who created the Quinn Bill. After all, Quinn is a Democrat!


The Democrats of 40 years ago (Quinn's time) are vastly different than the Democrats of today. When Shannon O'Brien ran for Governor, she pledged to immediately cut Quinn Bill funding by 10%, with more to come. I'm lucky enough to have a priviso in my contract that the city will fully-fund our Quinn Bill, regardless of what the state does, but what about everyone else? Your 25% just went to 15%, without collective bargaining.



FedCop said:


> Think objectively and stop giving a free pass to politicians with an (R) designation after their name!


Considering we're in a state that would elect Charles Manson to Congress, provided he ran as a Democrat, that's pretty funny.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Delta784 said:


> I was merely asking if this board abided by the unwritten rules of every other discussion board I've seen.


Delta,

I guess this board kinda more or less reflects the actual interactions you would have between members of any police department. I'm sure there are times when you have gotten a rhetorical kick in the ass from a superior officer or your partner or whomever... well, "brass" here or not, law enforcement or not, I think we all kick each other in the ass when we need it.

I'm not saying anyone here in particular needed a foot to their posterior. I'm just explaining my interpretation of how the board "works."

BTW, speaking of unwritten rules, this is a public forum on the internet and it IS pretty popular and well-known amongst more than just law enforcement circles in MA (and even the LE part of it could be construed as "unsafe"). I don't think anyone on this board wants to see any of this happening ------> :mobile: which would later lead to this ------> :NO: because you may no longer have this ------->:2c: to rub together when these ------>:handcuff: are gone.

And I vote republican!


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Let me get this straight...any public servant who tries to further their career...is an "assclown"?

So any PO who started off in a small town and wants to go into the big city?

A soldier who doesn't want to be a private his whole career?

An AG who wants to be Governor?

A Governor/Senator/Congressman who wants to be the President?

If you don't like wearing your paper hat and working the fries, and you'd like to move up to shift manager, that doesn't make you an assclown...it makes you NON-COMPLACENT.

Sorry to hijack another Wolfman v. Delta thread


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Any public sevant who is trying to further their career by publicly bad mouthing the State they are serving is an assclown. An assclown is:

One, who, through the fault of his parents conception, is a skid mark in society's collective underwear.
1. A person who, while under the influence, makes a complete fool of himself while attempting humor. An assclown may wear an asshat.

2. A person who, while making a serious attempt as something, fails to realize what a complete fool he has made of himself.

3. An untalented schmuck.

A person who is laughable and detestable at the same time.Usually 
pretends to be a know-it-all,often
enhancing their stories,knowledge,
experience,and every thing in between
with pure bullshit.

Someone who considers it his or her sworn to duty to act like a complete ass at all times. 
Assclownery: the act of being an assclown.

Usually this is the guy in the group that tends to be a major dick so you call him an ass then the clown is just added on for fun

person who makes an attempt to provide factual information that is clearly untrue.

And the guvnah is any or all of the above.


----------

